# Small Shaker Chair



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone have a plan/guide for making a Shaker chair? I need to make one for a doll my wife just made for our grand-daughter. The seat would need to be around nine inches off the floor but I'd be happy to reduce a full scale plan if available.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

You may want to check out the two links out,see below

http://www.stimberlake.com/chairweaving.html

Shaker type Desk and chair, for children.
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/cadfiles/drawings/desk1.zip

Bj


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks BJ. From one of the sites it looks like the hard part is going to be weaving the seat on a small scale version. That might be a job for SWMBO and I'll restrict myself to the woodwork side of things.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Geordie

You can send off for this neat book but it's NOT free. 

In The Shaker Style

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...BDADADADBDCHDGIGBGLGFHCCAGDGIGBGJHCDADADADBDB

Bj


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks again BJ. Just checked out the book and it's a job for amazon.com. Thanks also for the tips & jigs.


----------

